# 15in or 16in C8s on a turbo classic?



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Okay, I am having a tough time trying to figure out which rim will both look great and perform well. The 15 inch Rota C8s are 12. something pounds, but I have a feeling the design looks rather small in that size rim compared to the 16 inch version. The 16 inch version weighs in at 16.5 pounds, but I am unsure if it will slow me down drastically. So what do you guys think? 15 or 16 inch bronze Rota C8s on a red boosting classic?

I need something that will look great, and not slow me down, and I need the opinions from my fellow turbo gents.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

For your turbo car I think 17s would be fine. I've seen a few 17s that weigh around 16lbs that don't cost and arm and a leg. Also there are many more tire choices with 17s.

Just make sure you get good rubber whatever way you go. Turbo cars roast tires. 17s are what I recommend.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I voted for the 15's. That way, you get weight and gas mileage on your side, plus the added bonus of having alot more ride comfort. I suggest some 195-50-15's or maybe 205-50-15's. Either way you get a good low profile tire to have a nice quickspot in your steering, and still have enough sidewall flex that will stick to a corner, while not skipping off of it like a rock on a pond. I've experienced the crap that a 40 series tire can bring many times over, and it wasn't fun, ie spinning out. In the end, it isn't about looks, but about function over fashion. Well, to me anyways.


----------

